# Working on Inventory



## Old Griz (Sep 13, 2005)

Instead of waiting until the last minute like last year I have actually gotten a head start on the inventory for my Christmas Craft season at the farm market... 
Realized was I was totally out of cigar pens so I got 15 done over the last 2 days.... and no I am not showing a pic of each pen 
But here is the lot done .. Of course now I have to order more cigar kits LOL.. did not realize how low my stock was... [V]


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 13, 2005)

Good looking start Tom! Nothing like a black kit on a spalted wood.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 13, 2005)

Very nice collection Mr. Tom. Just curious, "How much will the market bear(no pun intended) for a cigar pen"? Would like to do this style as my next project.[]

Regards,
-Peter-


----------



## melogic (Sep 13, 2005)

Good Looking set of pens Tom! I like the variety of woods as well.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Very nice collection Mr. Tom. Just curious, "How much will the market bear(no pun intended) for a cigar pen"? Would like to do this style as my next project.[]
> 
> Regards,
> -Peter-



In my area (Western MD) my cigar pens range from $45-65 depending on materials...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you Tom. This gives me a guideline for upcoming pricing.[]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

Great looking pens. Now where's the barons?


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice looking bunch, Tom!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom, great pens, what wood is the second from the left?
Is a type of dymondwood?[]


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 13, 2005)

You have been busey! How many pens do you usually take with you to the market?


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 13, 2005)

I usually have about 100+ pens and usually end up making some customs along the way....


----------



## jvsank (Sep 17, 2005)

Tom nice set of pens. I was wondering what kind of wood the second from the left is made of


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Oct 19, 2005)

Fantastic looking, Tom!!!  And thanks for posting about how many you keep on hand!  That has been our biggest headache I think, when it comes to shows. So far, the 'fancy-smancy' woods sell quickest- mainly the spalted stuff. So, after each show, Mike has to worry about turning enough 'good' ones for the next show.  At least next year, he'll be able to pace himself more instead of working like a dog to get it all done.  We're doing a show in Nov,then another big one in Dec, that we HOPE to wipe us out!!

What wood(s) do you find to be your best sellers? And what kits&gt;? Or is that seasonal too?

Thanks in advance for your reply!
oh.. p.s. Thanks for mentioning ina previous post how well your perfume pens sold last christmas. THey were hot sellers for us at the last show & it took some convincing for Mike to do 'em-- THEN he loved making them-- a nice diversion I believe!!  But its always nice having someone to confirm what I think might go over well LOLOL


----------



## Mudder (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice collection.

I'm also partial to the second one from the Left.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 21, 2005)

The second from the left is a piece of compound bow riser material I got from ILIKEWOOD... I also have some in all brown and camo... I just have to get around to angle cutting it, gluing the block back together and making blanks from it.. 
As for what my best selling woods are... I honestly have never kept a record... I tend to keep to pretty woods even on my low end pens... two of the cigars are some honey locust left at Grizfest and I was not impressed, but hopefully they will sell... 
I think that if you use nice woods with pretty color and figure and finish them well they will sell... 
I rarely use "local" woods like cherry, walnut or oak, because I have found they don't sell as well as some of the others I have... of course I will always make whatever the customer orders on a special basis (with a non-refundable deposit)


----------

